
Boston pays $170k to settle cell phone recording lawsuit - duaneb
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/boston-pays-170k-to-settle-cell-phone-recording-lawsuit.ars
======
IanDrake
Being a MA resident, it scared me when I original heard this guy's story.
$170K is a small price to pay to re-establish our right to record in public.

I think for his troubles the plaintiff was due quite a bit more than the $50K
he walked away with.

